# Morels in Bucks county 2019



## Stephane Marchiori

Hello Mushroom lovers,
I grew up in the French Alps, and I have great memories of me and my parents spending weekends in the woods hunting for mushrooms (morels, black trumpets, and boletus mostly) or picking up walnut and chestnut.
Anyway, I now live near Doylestown and I was hoping to introduce my 3 kids - now 7,8 and 10 years old - to this great outdoor activity. I spent a good amount of time on this forum trying to find spots where I can find morels. I was very excited to read that some of you could find morels in the area. I tried in 2017, and again in 2018. While the kids had a great fun running around in the woods looking for mushrooms; the only thing we found was ticks  a lot of them! especially last year! Anyway, I am turning now to this community hoping that someone can help me out by taking me out and show me a decent spot. I don't mind driving some distance and I can be ready anytime from dawn to dusk, shine or rain! I would be forever thankful! I can share some great french recipes in return 
Stephane


----------



## shady

there are plenty to be found in Bucks county as I have a bunch of spot I pick in. Problem is not many people are willing to show a spot that they have walked, sometimes for days, to find. I'm 51 and have been looking in Bucks county since I was 18 and have only found about 5or 6 reliable yearly spots. It is tough because most ground is not public and trespassing is strongly frowned upon. Best advise is to put in a lot of leg time on public ground. Good luck!!


----------



## trosanelli

Where have you tried looking? Also, our area starts later than many of the surrounding areas. Usually the last week in April and into May.


----------



## Stephane Marchiori

trosanelli said:


> Where have you tried looking? Also, our area starts later than many of the surrounding areas. Usually the last week in April and into May.


That is when I tried (early May) the last couple years, and I tried in Peace Valley Park as some of you were saying they were able to find some. I posted my “request” in order to ask early enough and hopefully get some luck.


----------



## trosanelli

I've searched Peace valley Park a couple times with no luck. There is some promising areas on the south side close to the nature center and the north side on the other side of the road. I never totally give up on a spot because it just takes one tree to die for a spot to take off.


----------



## trosanelli

I currently search the Nockamixon area. There's almost endless amount of area to search with huge stands of poplar trees. One of my best producing areas got damaged by the logging activities so I'm in search for some more areas.

Ralph Stover Park also looks like a good area. I have some new spots that I will be searching there this year.

Every year, I see somebody posting on a map that they found some in the Titusville area and the lambertville area. From the pictures it looks like they are on the Delaware Canal Towpath.

I have a few other spots that I'm planning on searching this year.


----------



## Mtm

Stephane Marchiori said:


> Hello Mushroom lovers,
> I grew up in the French Alps, and I have great memories of me and my parents spending weekends in the woods hunting for mushrooms (morels, black trumpets, and boletus mostly) or picking up walnut and chestnut.
> Anyway, I now live near Doylestown and I was hoping to introduce my 3 kids - now 7,8 and 10 years old - to this great outdoor activity. I spent a good amount of time on this forum trying to find spots where I can find morels. I was very excited to read that some of you could find morels in the area. I tried in 2017, and again in 2018. While the kids had a great fun running around in the woods looking for mushrooms; the only thing we found was ticks  a lot of them! especially last year! Anyway, I am turning now to this community hoping that someone can help me out by taking me out and show me a decent spot. I don't mind driving some distance and I can be ready anytime from dawn to dusk, shine or rain! I would be forever thankful! I can share some great french recipes in return
> Stephane


Hi I moved from the area and don’t mind telling you my best old spots. I used to find a lot on the langhorne gun clubs archery range, black and yellow, yes I was a member of the club. Also southern hillside of core creek park and the southern side of lake noximixon between mink and old church roads . Good luck! Let me know how you do.


----------

